# Wie ältere Illustator Datei speichern?



## Haemoglobin (15. Dezember 2004)

Hallo 

Ich habe Illustrator 11 und erstelle damit meine Grafiken. Die Druckerei bei der ich meine Shirts drucken lasse nimmt aber nur *.ai Dateien bis max Version 10! Wie exportiere bzw. speichere in nun meine *.ai Dateien in eine frühere Version (9,10)?

Danke!


----------



## megabit (16. Dezember 2004)

Wenn du die Datei mit "Datei speichern unter" speicherst, kannst du im Kontextmenue oben einstellen in welcher Version gespeichert werden soll.


----------



## Haemoglobin (16. Dezember 2004)

Das geht eben leider nicht! Hab mich auch schon gewundert


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (16. Dezember 2004)

Versuch es mal mit Datei => Exportieren...


----------



## Medienoperator (17. Dezember 2004)

Oder als Illustrator-EPS speichern. In Level 2 sollte das genauso gut funktionieren...


----------

